# My Doctor just Prescribed Xanax



## CrazyCatLady (Feb 8, 2011)

Okay, I have been on Zoloft, 150 mg, for about 6 months now. I went to get a new prescription recently only to find that my doctor isn't there anymore. So I agree to see the new guy. He doesn't even talk with me for two minutes, writes a note telling me to go back to work and that I was fine. He didn't even write the prescription, I had to tell the nurse/assistant who ran back and got it for me. I was planning never to go back but they drew blood before I left.

I got a call yesterday saying my tests were abnormal and I needed to come in right away. I about panicked. They've never not given me the results over the phone before. So I go in right away. Firstly, my blood tests were fine, just a little low on Vitamin D, he then proceeded to scold me (albeit with a smile and a 'I am trying to have a good bedside manner' attitude) because I only went back to work for one day. I was explaining to him how the anxiety was bothering me and that I was having a problem thinking about going back on the phones and he interrupted me in mid sentence, waived me off, and said "I will write you a prescription for something."

"But I'm already taking Zoloft."

"That's for depression, this is for anxiety. Take it twice a day and go back to work. Your cats need food, you don't want to lose them. Come back next wednesday and I want to hear that you're back at work and it's going well" With that he wrote the prescription and walked out.

Now I'm sitting here with a prescription for a medication I know nothing about that was prescribed to me by a doctor who has barely spent two minutes with me over the last two visits. I want to go back to work but I don't know that more meds are the answer. I have no idea how the two drugs will work together, everything I've read says that if I'm taking them together I should be monitored for side effects. I am also extremely nervous about taking new meds, it took a week or so of soul searching before I convinced myself to try the zoloft.

I'm simply not sure what to do or what to think. I don't know if I should try it or try to find a more competent doctor who actually listens to me. I've got a therapy appointment monday. I know a therapist can't prescribe meds but maybe he will have a suggestion.

Anyway, if anyone has taken this, knows the side effects or if it is bad to take with an SSRI I would appreciate any information you could share with me so I can make a somewhat informed decision.

Thanks


----------



## Cosmic (Feb 7, 2011)

No no no no no. Xanax is not a good choice for dealing with anxiety experienced on a daily basis. You especially shouldn't be taking it if you're worried about other drug interactions. Your doctor doesn't seem to be very competent. I highly recommend seeing another professional with experience in treating anxiety before you start taking the Xanax.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks very much! I didn't think it seemed right. I will stick with what I have and start seeing the therapist. My brother is going to see if his psychiatrist has someone she can refer me to if I end up needing that.

I will be finding a new doctor for other things.

Thanks again!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Xanax is only good to be used on a PRN(as needed) basis, NOT on a daily, BID, TID etc basis.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Your story sounds like mine, when I first went on Xanex 12 years ago. Your dr sounds like mine also. When general practioners see us, I've found out thru experience that they sort of freak out. They don't know what to do with people with anxiety.

When GPs go to med school, they spend a little time here & there covering everything there is to know about medicine. Depending on his/her age, your doc might have had 5 or 6 lectures in med school on dealing with anxiety, at best. That's it.

His interrupting you and his knee-jerk reaction to give you a script for Xanex is soo, soo typical. He was a little insecure & didn't know how to deal with you.

Good to hear you're going to a therapist. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't know, i don't think its a terrible thing but seeing as you knew nothing about xanax and i am guessing have only ever been on zoloft? Its probably very lazy on his part to prescribe you something as strong as Xanax for anxiety.

I would have thought he would have suggested another type of anti depressant that works for SA and GAD and possibly even a beta blocker and then maybe diazepam to begin with seeing as its long acting and the least addictive of the benzo family, its also about ten times softer than Xanax too...

New Doctors surgery perhaps?


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Feb 8, 2011)

Well I've tried a couple other anti-depressants over the years but not many. My brother has been on just about everything a person could think of and when I got the prescription the first thing I did was text him and ask about it but it's one of the few he has never had.

I honestly don't think this doctor wants to deal with me. 

The first time I went to see him I heard him arguing with the assistant outside my door because she mentioned that I had not been to work in a while and would like help with a leave of absence that the doctor he was replacing had been working on. He absolutely refused and argued with her right outside the door and I heard all of it, then he tried to come in and be all nice. 

I explained my situation and explained that I hadn't been back after the initial diagnosis because of my SAD and the doctors having been changed on me. He treated me like I was lying about the whole thing to get out of work. I had had pneumonia and if he had bothered to check the other doctor's records he would have seen that. 

Instead he listened to my chest for half a second and wrote a return to work note. He also said he was going to prescribe some antibiotics because I mentioned a possible sinus infection but he never examined me for any of that and never prescribed it. Instead he wrote me a prescription for Claritin-D. Again, if he had bothered reading my previous records he would have known that I was already on Alegra, I just only take it in Spring and Summer. I do not have allergies in the winter.

As he was leaving I lapsed into a coughing fit. He paused a moment as if considering to come back and check a few things out but then said he'd write up something for my cough. He actually gave me a Rx for Robatusin.

He came back and gave me the prescription. I tried to ask what was what but he interrupted me, was very condescending and said I shouldn't be afraid to come see them because they are nice people and they wont bite.

When the assistant came back to draw my blood I had to ask her what he had written a Rx for and asked her to go get him to write a Rx for the zoloft as that is what I was there for to being with.

I seriously would never have gone back if it hadn't been for those blood test results. She made it sound so bad over the phone.

Anyway, I am done with that place. I just hate trying to find another GP. Also I'm hoping a psychiatrist or the therapist can help with my leave of absence as that doctor flat out refused to help because he said he didn't want to be liable.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I would listen to what your gut is telling you. Doesn't sound like that dr is the least bit interested in really helping you, after reading your posts. It also sounds like he's trying to make it clear to you that, for whatever reason, he doesn't want to see you. The reasons why don't matter...what matters is that he's not going to help you in the long run. You don't work for him, he works for you...he's taking your insurance and/or your money...remember that. 

I know it can be hard not to take it personally, but don't. The older I get (I'm 40) the more I have to deal with family doctors, GPs, and I find that they're all jerks, they're all ***holes. If you find one that's not hang onto 'em forever, don't ever let 'em go.

You mentioned before about going to see a therapist. Hope everything goes better for you with them.


----------



## laaah (Sep 22, 2009)

Your therapist should be able to recommend you a psychiatrist that he/she works with. Your therapist will be able to explain your situation to him/her and your psychiatrist can have a game plan set in place before you even step foot in their office.

TBH, I've been seeing a psychologist for a year now, and the best thing about it was hooking me up with the psychiatrist he works with.

Xanax is a fantastic drug when used properly. Like the other poster said, use it as needed, and if you "need" it daily, it's time to look into something else. Google Benzo withdrawal - it can be nasty.


----------

